# Race team merger press release



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Race team merger press release 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, it's the start of a new racing season and as with any kind or scale of racing, teams dissolve, new teams form and under funded teams merge. With that being the case, Bluegnuoy (a TKS Modelsports subsidiary) and Wood racing have come to a financial agreement to form......... BLUE WOOD SPEED AND CUSTOM 

Each team member (Tim and Scott) will be bringing a unique skill set to the table to help make a stronger team. Tim brings experience (because he's old) a large parts inventory, specialized tools, a drag strip and team headquarters (his basement). Scott brings youthful enthusiasm (because he's not as old) a better than average painting ability and on occasion boneless chicken wings.

New Shop is under construction, morew soon.:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sundance,

Hey if this means we get to see more of your cool rides then bring it on.

Bob...sprint cars, trucks & trailers baby...zilla


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Looks to me like the boneless chicken wings clinched the deal!.....speaking of boneless wings....if you guys never thought about where they come from, think about those floppy, squishy rubber chickens (with no bones!) That, my friends is where boneless chicken wings come from...boneless chickens!

good luck with the new team in the new season.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

While the shop is being built I am still working on cars. Here the strat to my newest car.:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a cool looking start!!! Please shut the motor off before taking pics, it's shaking the ground, lol...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool!

Lessee the innards


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Hot Rod :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooooh this has a very fun look to it!

Bob...Build on Dude...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah!! That's a SWEET HOT ROD!!! Looks old and MEAN!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Blue Wood ? :lol: That's awesome - lmao :thumbsup:

Sweet Hot Rod :woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is the new race team going to make any road trips?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

brownie374: We are planing on it but come 2/14 I am having a complete knee replacement and I'll be out of commission for awhile. :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope to have a race before then!


----------

